# Ridiculous email regarding the "Arminians worship a false god" thread



## SolaScriptura (Feb 9, 2006)

I received this email today... its about Matt's article regarding Arminians and their "false god." Anyway, the author even cites me! Though he totally misread me. I encourage you to read all the way down... he goes so far as to assert that Matt is unregenerate for being too soft on Arminians!  Did anyone else receive this nonsense?
I tell you what... it won't take many more of these for me to remove my email address from my profile.



> Is the "god" of Arminianism the God of the Bible? No.
> 
> Worshippers of a different "god" and different "gospel" are not going to be slapped on the wrist and sent to their room in heaven. Rather, they are going to be sent to hell for being idolaters. Idolaters do not enter heaven, as Paul said in Galatians 5:19_21.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 9, 2006)

Is he a member of the board???

blade


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 10, 2006)

I got it and just posted it in Matts thread. Many here feel Matt was too heavy handed yet this fella feels he is cozying up with Arminians!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 10, 2006)

http://www.L..us/icon_vomit.gif


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 10, 2006)

My guess was that Mr. Bain once got beat up by a gang of Arminians...


----------



## pastorway (Feb 10, 2006)

Ah! The BANE of the internet. 

He was banned from here long ago. He is beyond hyper in his calvinism and is frankly _a nut_. 

He practices theology by spam. I have had run ins with him before. Don't reply, block his email address, or be preapred for a flood of neverending idiocy.

Phillip


----------



## satz (Feb 10, 2006)

Sounds like the outsidethecamp type drivel to me...

Those guys have john calvin burning in hell for being too arminian.

[Edited on 2-10-2006 by satz]


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by satz_
> Sounds like the outsidethecamp type drivel to me...
> 
> Those guys have john calvin burning in hell for being too arminian.
> ...



He is co-owner of OTC.


----------



## satz (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by satz_
> ...



Figures.


----------



## blhowes (Feb 10, 2006)

> 8) James 1:6-7 says that those who "pray" doubting can expect nothing from God. Arminians do not believe that God controls everything, therefore they cannot pray with faith. Arminians can therefore expect nothing from God (this includes salvation).



It would seem to me that the 'best' Calvinists, even Mr. Bane himself, would have a difficult time living up to this mark of a true Christian. To doubt God when you pray, even in the slightest degree, would mean that the person could expect nothing from God (this includes salvation). What person, except Jesus himself, can honestly say that they never have doubts when they pray. We grow in grace and learn to walk by faith and not by sight, we're sanctified daily and are being transformed into the image of Christ, but its hard to believe that every true Christian (Calvinist) has reached that point where they never doubt even a little when they pray. 

Acts 12:12-15
And when he had considered the thing, he came to the house of Mary the mother of John, whose surname was Mark; where many were gathered together praying. And as Peter knocked at the door of the gate, a damsel came to hearken, name Rhoda. And when she knew Peter's voice, she opened not the gate for gladness, but ran in, and told how Peter stood before the gate. And they said unto her, Thou art mad. But she constantly affirmed that it was even so. Then said they, It is his angel.

It seems Rhoda was the only one who prayed without doubting. Were the rest of the people at the house unsaved because they doubted?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 10, 2006)

Kid Bane is a Troll. When I first saw his posts he was still a teenager according to one source. Maybe he's cracked twenty since then; dunno. Some have speculated that he has had to have broken the 9th commandment at least to get on some of the groups he's posted to successfully.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pastorway_
> 
> He practices theology by spam. I have had run ins with him before. Don't reply, block his email address, or be preapred for a flood of neverending idiocy.
> 
> Phillip


 :


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 10, 2006)

The irony is that Mr. Bain's evident lack of fruit shows _him_ to not be a Christian. Have nothing to do with him. Mark his emails as Spam. If he persists, write his ISP about his abuse.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 10, 2006)

Okay...I've been hit! I don't make my email available...but he decided to do me the "honour" of subscribing to my blog! Sorry, but I have no interest...this fish isn't biting and thankfully only those who I myself subscribe to show up publically on my blog.

Thanks, Mr. Bain...but I disagree with your rejection of God's grace through simplest of faith.


----------



## Civbert (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> 
> It would seem to me that the 'best' Calvinists, even Mr. Bane himself, would have a difficult time living up to this mark of a true Christian. To doubt God when you pray, even in the slightest degree, would mean that the person could expect nothing from God (this includes salvation). What person, except Jesus himself, can honestly say that they never have doubts when they pray. We grow in grace and learn to walk by faith and not by sight, we're sanctified daily and are being transformed into the image of Christ, but its hard to believe that every true Christian (Calvinist) has reached that point where they never doubt even a little when they pray.
> ...



Thank you blhowes.

I'm glad _someone_ didn't simply blow-off Bain as a nut. The typical response of "he's a nut" or "he's a wacko" is the same attitude that may non-believers take when taking about the "patently absurd beliefs of Christians". We shouldn't dismiss Bain out of hand any more than non-believers are right to dismiss Calvinists with abuse ad hominem comments. 

Bain should be given the same consideration we expect others to give us. His beliefs may be flawed, but not all of his arguments are without merit. And any reasonable arguments he makes should be addressed by those who disagree, least we look like hypocrites to outsiders (and believe me, they are quick to spot any appearance of hypocrisy in Christians). 

I hope Dr. McMahon will address some of Bain's points - particularly: are Arminians reprobates?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 10, 2006)

Arminians are not reprobates. With all of us here who once believed in Arminian teachings, how can they be? As for those who refuse to denounce the teachings, how can we know who will one day repent of that garbage and who will not?

If they die in that state, then that's another issue. I have pointed out in the Arminian article thread time and again I think they will not inherit Heaven.


----------



## CalsFarmer (Feb 10, 2006)

OH MY GOSH......

This awful man sent me an email to my personal mailbox accusing me of being a heretic. I kid you not....

I notifed his internet provider in Australia for harrassment. Evidently he has been in trouble with them before..do notify his provider please


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Civbert_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by blhowes_
> ...



Bain deserves no respect, and no time. He is a false teacher, a well without water, one who requires obedience to the commands of men (his) instead of God's. He lies and bears false witness - culling email addresses for spam mails, ignoring polite (and then not so polite) requests to be removed; he signs up onto internet lists using false names, then proceeds to spam them; he finds emails sent to a bunch of individuals, even those whom have repeatedly requested NOT to be sent Mr. Bain's screeds, and spams them.

He has declared publicly that he knows with certainty that EVERYONE - including John Calvin himself, and the Westminster divines - are all consigned to hell because they do not believe Bain's gospel. He is the epitome of Paul's admonition in Galatians 1.

My advice is to treat him for what he is: a false teacher, a heathen and a publican, and to not have any doings with him - even greeting him (2 John 10-11) unless and until he repents.

Men like this slander Jesus Christ with their deeds. It is up to the Church to publicly and LOUDLY declare that they have nothing to do with such.


----------



## blhowes (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CalsFarmer_
> OH MY GOSH......
> 
> This awful man sent me an email to my personal mailbox accusing me of being a heretic. I kid you not....
> ...


A heretic? Based on...?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 10, 2006)

Poor Grace...he tries to convince others, but she gets slapped with "heretic". Wonder what we're doing wrong that we didn't get the same.


----------



## blhowes (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> Poor Grace...he tries to convince others, but she gets slapped with "heretic". Wonder what we're doing wrong that we didn't get the same.


Maybe, like me, you have the "Make e-mail address viewable by others?" selection in the Control Panel unchecked. If not, I don't know what to tell you. Perhaps a little patience is in order.


----------



## blhowes (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> Bain deserves no respect, and no time. He is a false teacher, a well without water, one who requires obedience to the commands of men (his) instead of God's. He lies and bears false witness - culling email addresses for spam mails, ignoring polite (and then not so polite) requests to be removed; he signs up onto internet lists using false names, then proceeds to spam them; he finds emails sent to a bunch of individuals, even those whom have repeatedly requested NOT to be sent Mr. Bain's screeds, and spams them.
> 
> He has declared publicly that he knows with certainty that EVERYONE - including John Calvin himself, and the Westminster divines - are all consigned to hell because they do not believe Bain's gospel. He is the epitome of Paul's admonition in Galatians 1.
> ...


Thanks for the warning. WOW!


----------



## biblelighthouse (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> Poor Grace...he tries to convince others, but she gets slapped with "heretic". Wonder what we're doing wrong that we didn't get the same.



I know what you mean! I'm offended that he didn't email me and call me a heretic too. How come Grace gets the special treatment?


----------



## pastorway (Feb 10, 2006)

to Fred.

Those of us who have dealt at length with BANE know the truth. 

He is the only one going to heaven.


----------



## Mrs.SolaFide (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> ...



He somehow found my fiance's and brother's CELL PHONE NUMBERS!!! How, I'll never know - but beware, this guy's good!

BTW, my brother will burn in hell with Calvin. He hasn't decided on my fiance yet  We've been getting his e-mails for about a year or so...


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 10, 2006)

Ever see that Capital One commercial where the big guy busts into the credit card office looking to take out the annoying sales person who always tells him "NO!"?

That will be me if this guy ever calls me and he will be the guy running and screaming like a girl!


----------



## blhowes (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MissSolaFide_
> He somehow found my fiance's and brother's CELL PHONE NUMBERS!!! How, I'll never know - but beware, this guy's good!
> 
> BTW, my brother will burn in hell with Calvin. He hasn't decided on my fiance yet  We've been getting his e-mails for about a year or so...


The more I learn, the less heart-broken I'd be if this thread gets locked.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MissSolaFide_
> He somehow found my fiance's and brother's CELL PHONE NUMBERS!!! How, I'll never know - but beware, this guy's good!



Wow. That is scary.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 10, 2006)

There is something seriously wrong. Share your beliefs...but don't hunt them down and shove it down their throats. Sounds like someone's been taking lessons from the "evangelism quarterback".


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Feb 10, 2006)

we should call him Mullah Bain.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Civbert_
> ...


----------



## Jon (Feb 13, 2006)

Bain took aim at me, as well. His original email concerning me:



> Jon Nicholson writes,
> 
> Christianity is a religion of the mind. ... It is the knowledge that we are
> God's children, the knowledge of his law, and the knowledge that we are
> ...


----------



## Jon (Feb 13, 2006)

The original email was sent to Vincent Cheung (of RMI), James White (Alpha/Omega), Alan Kurschner (Calvinist Gadfly), my friends Evan, Brian, and Mickey, and a handful of other people I did not recognize. The email was sent out of the blue with not so much as a preemptive word from Bain. Needless to say, I thought this approach left something to be desired, and considering the charge, I responded:



> Hello Mr. Bain and Reformed brethren,
> 
> Well, I must admit surprise at this recent email. I thank Mr. Bain for his
> ardent defense of the gospel and his zealousy for defending the church
> ...


_Soli Deo Gloria_

Jon


----------

